# Are you pregnant?



## Angellore (Feb 13, 2009)

ARGH!!! Someone I hardly know at work just asked me if I was pregnant. How RUDE! My weight is going up, but thats cos I am trying to accept myself and not worry. Things like this really upset me and make me dislike my body again. I know it shouldn't, but I can't help feeling that way. Why do people think they can comment like that? I was so shocked I just said No, couldn't think of a funny comeback. I feel like going home and burying myself in cake and chocolate now. I was having a really good, positive day up until that point too


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Feb 13, 2009)

it seems like anyone who has a round, prominent belly is at risk for those stupid comments. Even if the person is, real etiquette states that the person in question should bring it up. As far as disliking your body again, don't pay any attention! The opinion of those types of people should be taken w/ a grain of salt anyway. If you are starting to be more comfortable in your own skin, good for you. Don't let some a-hole w/ no manners ruin it for you.


----------



## Angellore (Feb 13, 2009)

You are so right, thank you! I actually just looked in the mirror in the bathroom and stuck my belly RIGHT OUT and said out loud BITCH! (about the person who said it!), made me feel a whole lot better! I am now enjoying a full fat coke and loving my curves


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/02/12/nadya-sulemans-ocutplet-p_n_166276.html don't shoot the messenger, people:blush:


----------



## Angellore (Feb 13, 2009)

LMAO - well my belly certainly doesn't look like that!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 13, 2009)

You know what I do sometimes just to be a smart-ass? I walk around the baby section of department stores looking at stuff, and when people ask when I'm due, I make up a date. Unfortunately my boyfriend does not find this nearly as funny, but come'on! Yeah, we've all had comments like this, but just remember, asking ANYONE that is pretty rude. That's all on the asker, not you. Bellies are lovely!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 13, 2009)

It's never happened to me, but I have a terribly controversial/mean response should anyone ever ask:

"Yeah, I'm pregnant, and I'm on the way to Planned Parenthood to remedy that as we speak "


----------



## elle camino (Feb 13, 2009)

all. the fucking. time. 
i hate it.
because it's not even like they're trying to be mean - just the opposite, actually (i think). but on the other hand it's just saying "hi, I am really trying to make sense of this grossly disproportionate belly you have! you know, the one you desperately try to obfuscate every morning when you get dressed? that one! help me out here!"
blegh.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 13, 2009)

I have kids ask me from time to time if I have a baby in my tummy. I just tell them no this was just the way I was made.


----------



## bexy (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, yes I am 

Nobody has ever asked me if I am pregnant though, not even now and I am nearly 5 months. I kinda wish someone would ask me now though. 

My nephew did think I had eaten a baby though, when I told him there was one in my tummy.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2009)

you should've said yes you were having octuplets lol

Seriously though, don't let it bother ya..everyone has foot in mouth syndrome sometimes  she probably felt like a doofus afterwards.

one time i accidentally said, "oh your son told me to go over to this building and..." .....then the woman informed me that it was NOT her son, but her husband...whoops!!! LOL

:blush: i knew they were related somehow...but she was none too flattered lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 13, 2009)

Angellore said:


> ARGH!!! Someone I hardly know at work just asked me if I was pregnant. How RUDE! My weight is going up, but thats cos I am trying to accept myself and not worry. Things like this really upset me and make me dislike my body again. I know it shouldn't, but I can't help feeling that way. Why do people think they can comment like that? I was so shocked I just said No, couldn't think of a funny comeback. I feel like going home and burying myself in cake and chocolate now. I was having a really good, positive day up until that point too




I've worked as a Reference Librarian for 15 years now and I had a sucky retail job for several years before that...yes, I've been working with the public for a long long time. I've met people who are smart, kind, well-mannered and know what the hell is going on and I've met people who are dumber than a proverbial box of rocks.

Okay, as a guy, obviously I can't identify with the "Are you pregnant?" thing however, I'm a guy with pretty much zero interest in sports of any kind (I had zero athletic ability in school, so I don't care for sports as an adult...big surprise!)...I couldn't begin to tell you who won the Superbowl and that was what...roughly two weeks ago? I truly don't know or care. Olympics, World Series, any of that stuff... I'm not a car fanatic (When there's a problem, I go to the mechanic and hand over money to fix it). I have experience with kids, I like to cook. I like travel, museums, art, antiques, culture, etc...I'm not married (I'd like to be someday...just haven't met the gal for me yet). My handyman skills are weak. Yeah, every now and then I get funny looks from guys trying to talk to me about sports and have gotten a gay comment once and all because I'm not a "typical" guy. Trust me, I'm thoroughly straight and perfectly content with who I am.

I don't let stupid comments annoy me and I'm sure this person who annoyed you was just an insensitive boob who spoke before she thought about what she planned to say. Yes, idiots are everywhere and they stopped bothering me a long time ago. 


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## elle camino (Feb 13, 2009)

ok again - speaking as someone who encounters this quite a bit: i don't think these people are being assholes. calling them idiots (etc) in absentia is pretty unnecessary and just makes you look a bit hysterical.
they're incorrect about something and it can wind up being hurtful, yes. like i said, i HATE it when people say this to me - but that's 100% due to my own insecurity with my belly. and i'm aware that it's not intended to be an insult, even if it ends up feeling like one. fact is most of the time these folks really do think you're pregnant, and are just trying to like...be excited for you. it's actually a nice sentiment, just totally misguided.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 13, 2009)

bexy said:


> Yes, yes I am
> 
> Nobody has ever asked me if I am pregnant though, not even now and I am nearly 5 months. I kinda wish someone would ask me now though.
> 
> My nephew did think I had eaten a baby though, when I told him there was one in my tummy.



i know how you feel bexy. I desperately wanted someone to ask me when i was due. Nope.. Well i was asked once while on the bus because i was looking at my latest ultrasound pics, some awesome face shots. I think i'm too fat to be assumed pregnant.

On the whole subject my husband always says that unless the baby is coming out of the woman, never assume she's pregnant


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 13, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/02/12/nadya-sulemans-ocutplet-p_n_166276.html don't shoot the messenger, people:blush:



It's hypnotic... 

It really is.

Have the shots without the watermark covering up the focus of the photos and be mesmerised anew!


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I am a male and this is not the cinematic masterpiece _Junior_


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 13, 2009)

Look them straight in the eye and say:

"No I'm not pregnant - I'm just fat."


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 14, 2009)

It doesn't really bother me. I just give a huge smile and say its all me. lol. Most people aren't saying it to be mean, so I let it roll right off.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't worry it happens to me too... and I'm a dude o.o


----------



## dragorat (Feb 14, 2009)

*Tell them the only thing your expecting is your next good meal...*


----------



## mergirl (Feb 14, 2009)

Now, and this story is NO joke of a lie!!
My friend had just moved in with me (this was years ago) and i took her down to meet my friend who owns the local shop. He kinna says what he thinks much of the time.. anyway..
He asked her if she was pregnant. She was so embarresed and caught off guard that she said YES!!! lmao..
he then asked her when she was due.. and she made up a due date and everything and then fled the shop!!
i thought she was mental..i was wondering if she was going to have to actually GET pregnant, just so she didnt seem like a twat or if she should just stuff various sized cushions up her jumper over the comming months...
She decided just never to mention it again.. and nothing was said..
My advice to anyone is "Dont ask a woman if she is pregnant unless you actually see the babies head sticking out of her vagina"!
Though, personally i dont think it is such a bad thing, firstly obviously because round tummies are beautiful but also because when women are pregnant they look all glowing and lovely (probs all the puking and pain but you know..). So actually its a compliment!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 14, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> No, I am a male and this is not the cinematic masterpiece _Junior_


haha.. wish i had rep.. that made me giggle..and i dont know why. 
I think from now on in my life if anyone asks me anything.. i'm going to say...
"No, this is not the cinimatic masterpiece.."insert film relating to what they asked".!
Class!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Look them straight in the eye and say:
> 
> "No I'm not pregnant - I'm just fat."





Yup, this is what I do. And BOY do they back up in a hurry!!!!!!


----------



## Donna (Feb 14, 2009)

When I was much younger, and much smaller than I am now, dress styles were loose and somewhat boxy, with ruffled necks and hems, cinched by wide belts. (Please don't judge, it was the mid 80's.) Because of my belly, I couldn't wear the belts. My belly has always been the most prominent place for my fat distribution, so the dresses I wore for work ended up looking like maternity dresses and I was asked all the time, "When are you due?" Funny thing, it never occurred to me to be insulted. I just smiled and used Sandie's line, "I'm not pregnant, just fat." Most folks apologized profusely, even though I never thought they had done anything bad. Like Elle and Jewels said, the folks who ask this aren't idiots and aren't asking the question to be cruel.


----------



## olwen (Feb 14, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Look them straight in the eye and say:
> 
> "No I'm not pregnant - I'm just fat."



I say the same thing.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> I say the same thing.



ditto! they all end up pretty embarrassed anyway when you say this.


----------



## Cors (Feb 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> My advice to anyone is "Dont ask a woman if she is pregnant unless you actually see the babies head sticking out of her vagina"!



Aww, isn't that considered rude if the woman is indeed pregnant though? My plump friend dressed to show off her growing tummy and was so hurt that we didn't ask until she was four months into it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> I say the same thing.



Yep, me too. However....I have had one act awfully confused about it all even after I said that......jeez :doh:


----------



## hollyfo (Feb 19, 2009)

this happened to me once at a bar a few years ago. i was holding a cigarette in one hand and a beer in the other...

i said "no, i'm just fat". 

she didn't believe me and seemed angry. i laughed and went to get another beer.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 19, 2009)

lol hollyfo

I've had the pregnant comment too. I mostly say I'm just fat. Other times I say, "Yup. Been carrying my baby around for 27 years!"


----------



## Oirish (Feb 19, 2009)

There are some really funny short clips dealing with situations like this that might give you some fun retorts to play around with. Go to You Tube and look up
"Fat Rant" Vol 1/2/3 by Joy. All are great. She does a few other things that are rather entertaining as well. 
My favorite quip is when someone asks her if she is pregnant and she replies "nope, but the day is still young." Ha! Fantastic! I agree with some of the other people posting when they say you should have fun with it if you are really feeling comfortable with yourself. It is really weird though, how people feel completely at ease with invading someone's privacy if they are pregnant. It is probably about the most personal thing a woman can go through and complete strangers feel practically entitled to rub their belly and ask when they are due without ever introducing themselves. It is bizarre.


----------



## aDarlingBBW (Feb 19, 2009)

bexy said:


> Yes, yes I am
> 
> Nobody has ever asked me if I am pregnant though, not even now and I am nearly 5 months. I kinda wish someone would ask me now though.
> 
> My nephew did think I had eaten a baby though, when I told him there was one in my tummy.



congrats!! I didn't have anyone ask me if I was pregnant until the last few months by then there was no mistaken that I was pregnant. S ome people carry differant. My coworker is a semi plus size gal and you can tell she was pregnant from day one.. when most may not show until 6 months.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha, I never believed that this question would have been asked of me. But it did one day.

I went in to see what a patient needed, she'd been known to be not so nice of a person anyway to anyone, and she asked me when I was due. I looked at her and said "Nope, I'm not due, just fat." She was unable to talk to me for a few minutes because I threw her off guard by saying that so casually that I was fat. She was horrified and appologized so much after she recovered from the embarassment. She understood that she wasn't going to be using that to get under my skin. Funny thing is, my belly doesnt look anything like a pregnant woman's. Oi. 


"I'm not due, Just fat."


----------



## MissStacie (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha ha...I get this question from little children and I always say 'No, honey, but I wish I did so that I could have a great little girl/boy like you!" The parents get WICKED uncomfortable, but I just smile and tell them that they are just curious.

Actually, my friend and former Big Cutie Skye and I were getting pedicures one day and the tiny little Asian woman asked her, in broken English, when she was due. Skye just looked at me and smiled...never really answering her but just let the woman think she was. Skye was one of those lovelies that gained in her BELLY first, so she DID look like she was a pregnant....we giggled for hours about that...

I wonder why she didn't ask ME? !?!!!? lol Thats cuz I'm fat ALL OVER!

Stacie


----------



## kayrae (Feb 25, 2009)

'Due? I'm overdue.'

Oh, I love it!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 25, 2009)

This video has something good to say on the subject.

Some of the highlight comebacks are

"No, but, the night is young"

"Are you?" 

"No, I'm just fat.  "


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Feb 25, 2009)

ha- my friend used to get that because her mother would talk about her pregnant daughter and not specify which one. Boy did she get mad!

OH! and PS and almost on topic- I became am UNKLE a half hour ago!


----------



## dragorat (Feb 25, 2009)

*Knew a guy 1 time who had a big beer gut.He told me 1 time some smart alec made the remark about him being pregnant.He replied "Yep having a baby elephant.Wanna see it's trunk?"Then he reached for his zipper...lol*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2009)

StaySafeTonight said:


> ha- my friend used to get that because her mother would talk about her pregnant daughter and not specify which one. Boy did she get mad!
> 
> OH! and PS and almost on topic- I became am UNKLE a half hour ago!



Congratulations 

I found out recently that I am going to be a great Aunt soon


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow thats great GEF congratulations.
The pregnant line I got a few times kinda hurt back then but I don't think it would phase me now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Wow thats great GEF congratulations.
> The pregnant line I got a few times kinda hurt back then but I don't think it would phase me now.




Thank You, Tracii 

My brother is truly excited about becoming a "GranDaddy"


----------

